# bad strut-Anyone else have this problem?



## macynphil (Apr 11, 2004)

I recently bought a 2001 sentra xe with 28K miles. When I test drove it, I noticed a rubbing or rush of air noise coming from the right front wheel area. It occurred whenever I hit bumps or pushed down on the car above the right front wheel. The dealer said, "No problem, it's still under warranty. Simply a bad strut. We'll fix it." I got it back and sure enough, same noise. Except this time it is coming coming from the right side! I called the Nissan dealer back up, explained the situation and they said they would order the part and call me when the part comes in. Has anyone else had this problem? Could it be more than just a bad strut? Any info. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

I've seen a lot of struts sound like this normally over speed bumps and such..


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

macynphil said:


> It occurred whenever I hit bumps or pushed down on the car above the right front wheel. The dealer said, "No problem, it's still under warranty. Simply a bad strut. We'll fix it." I got it back and sure enough, same noise. Except this time it is coming coming from the right side!


Wait, so did the replacement strut on your right front start making that sound too or was it another corner of the car?

If that's a typo up there and it was a different strut, it's pretty common to have struts on the same side or same end blow out at the same time. It's kind o fodd that you're having strut problems at 28,000 miles though.


----------



## macynphil (Apr 11, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> Wait, so did the replacement strut on your right front start making that sound too or was it another corner of the car?
> 
> If that's a typo up there and it was a different strut, it's pretty common to have struts on the same side or same end blow out at the same time. It's kind o fodd that you're having strut problems at 28,000 miles though.


Good catch! That was supposed to read now on the LEFT side. Opposite strut.


----------

